# Pros and Cons of my Nubian Doe (not a pretty sight, btw)



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

This is Bambi, my only milking doe. The only reason we still have this doe is because she can make a gallon a day. She isn't show quality, really shouldn't be breeding quality, and doesn't have anywhere near a happy personality. Although I won't sell her, I just feel like I owe it to her old owner.

I'd like to know the true pros and cons of her, and I realize it will be an awful long list of cons. It'd be nice to have separate lists for udder and body if yall don't mind!

Also, if you'd like to save her pictures to use as examples for later critiques, feel free!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

She looks to be kind of scruntched up but I'll give it my best shot.

Pros Body
Decent Length of Body
Nice angularity in the rear legs
Built somewhat Uphill
Nice Brisket

Pros Udder
It does have a medial
Decently attached 
Nice wide arch for the udder

Cons Body
Dips in the topline
Appears to toe out (but, that could just be how she's standing)
Steep Rump
Something about her shoulders is off. They just don't look strong enough to me. The almost disappear into her body.

Cons Udder
Poor Teat Placement
Not enough capacity
The extreme difference in the two halves


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Can't give you pros and cons but she's a pretty girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks to both. She has some pretty kids as well, Jessica!


----------

